# Homemade throwable rig hook



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=5 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><DIV class=postbody>I made myself a rig hook today using a piece of 1" aluminum conduit, a mooring snubber, a 3/4" shackle and a old 50' piece of ski rope.

I bent and cut conduit as desired, flattened the end of it, then drilled a 1/2" hole in it where you can attach rope via 3/4" shackle.

I used a mooring snubber to act as a shock absorber, I have snatched a cleat off of a boat in heavy seas, and figured this might help to take some of the shock out of it.








</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice hook! Any interest in making more and selling them? I can get the conduit for $1 a pound if you need a supply, I dont have any way to bend it though.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nah, 

after work, hunting, and fishing, I have to MAKE time to make something for myself !

thanks for the compliment though !


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

delta dooler, I like the setup bro I'll see catch up with you to get some more details


----------

